# Ayurvedic medicine Body Types and Weight Loss



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

OK All you slimmers and health conscious people I have some very important information for you.

Following on from Artona's thread on seeing less of you

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-38297-.html

You should find this interesting.

Your body type is defined in Ayurvedic medicine as falling into three main types and depending on your type will determine how your body reacts to various stimulae including food!

I have taken from another web site in it's entirety the following information which will hopefully help you to determine what type you are and how to deal with you!









http://www.mapi.com/en/pages/kapha.html









http://www.mapi.com/en/pages/pitta.html









http://www.mapi.com/en/pages/vata.html

You should find this information enlightening and useful. Much is available on the internet and you can pursue it further.

Others on the forum will be aware of my thoughts and discussions on Deepak Chopra an advocate of Ayurvedic medicine.

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

Its been a bit of a struggle reading but using Shona's magnifying glass I got there. It will take a few more reads to fully "digest" the info but it looks interesting stuff


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

To save your eyes and trying to find the magnifying glass I have added a link to the web site where the information came from.

Regards

Chris


----------

